# the lump in my throat... the lump in your throat -- are we sure? -- i.e. hyperemic



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

SO as I sit here in bump pain every time I swallow, the bump that began early in September really got like huge last night... (my labs indicate Hashimotos - antibodies are up near 700) so the doc, I think, believed that my throat bump was related and ordered an ultrasound - determined hyperemic but otherwise good  --

WHAT IF THIS BUMP I FEEL IS NOT RELATED? What if the bump is... Say... a virus?

Have you ever had the bump go crazy on you and get all wacky and huge and then go down in size? (That happened to me last night.) It's still big but now manageable (it hurts to swallow.) No fever -- but I'm just a wondering...

Anyone's bump something other than a thyroid that was inflamed? Hyperemic doesn't really mean inflamed does it? (Increased blood supply yes)


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure about the hyperemic thing. I've never had any painful swallowing episodes either, but I have in the past had the feeling of a "lump in the throat", which I always thought was related to stress?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Of course you can't be SURE, unless you have someone really do some in depth studies...

But at the end of the day, you have high antibodies (mine where that high, six nodules, well-developed hashi's and cancer), which means you have an autoimmune condition which means the swelling is likely related to an inflamed thyroid which means the lump is likely thyroid related. Welcome to the club and I'm sorry you qualify.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Swimmer said:


> SO as I sit here in bump pain every time I swallow, the bump that began early in September really got like huge last night... (my labs indicate Hashimotos - antibodies are up near 700) so the doc, I think, believed that my throat bump was related and ordered an ultrasound - determined hyperemic but otherwise good  --
> 
> WHAT IF THIS BUMP I FEEL IS NOT RELATED? What if the bump is... Say... a virus?
> 
> ...


You may have a vascular nodule and really, that should prompt FNA and possibly removal of the thyroid.

And yes; swollen lymph nodes.......................I have had that happen with that and with the goiter. Remember, pain is an indicator that something is not right. That is true anywhere in the body.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

:hugs:

So the lump in my throat is way down in size - back down to about 1/2 a small grape size! YAY!!! It's such a blessing and relief; some of my church family was praying for me -- and now it's manageable again 

I was also blessed to get to talk to a mom I know who has hashi's -- she'd had things like mine happen to her before. She calls what happened to me "a flare up." She doesn't know what comes first, the extreme fatigue or the bump. It is such a comfort to hear from people who have gone through the same thing.

So the ultrasound did not reveal any nodules -- and I'm going to have an ENT look down my throat today 

Thanks for sharing


----------

